# Just moved to Miami



## SamGarnerStudios (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I just moved to Miami to go to University of Miami. Here's a link to my youtube with videos of me playing. If anyone knows of any gigs or jam sessions that ever happen, let me know. 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6w1vMcWXFrSzBxItWOjvZNOTzcFiBvgR

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome to Florida, Sam.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 2, 2013)

Look for Joe Donato

http://miamijazz.org/index.html

Also Monty Alexander is the epitamy of Caribbean Jazz and Latin Dance.

BTW, who is the artists in residence there now?


----------

